# 3DMark Vantage: Bitte keine Resultate mit Physx-Treibern hochladen



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Oktober 2008)

Bitte beachtet diese Regelung von HW-Bot:
hwbot.org - Application Info.

Da keine CPU oder PPU auch nur annähernd an den GPU-Speed schneller Grafikkarten im Physx-Test herankommt, ist eine Verwendung sehr offensichtlich und belastet die HW-Bot-Crew nur unnötig. Die Chance, dass ein Physx-Resultat übersehen wird, ist nahe Null.

Wenn ihr einen Physx-Treiber verwendet, könnt ihr im Nvidia-Panel (Vista-Knopf - Programme - Nvidia Corporation - Nvidia Physx Properties) im Reiter "Einstellungen" die CPU als Physikprozessor auswählen (no acceleration), dann bekommt ihr gültige Resultate ohne extra neue Treiber installieren zu müssen.

Sorry für die Belästigung an alle, die jetzt denken "wayne".


----------



## der8auer (14. Oktober 2008)

Geht klar


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. Oktober 2008)

finde man sollte das nutzen 
wenn man das schon kostenlos kann
mit einem Physx-Treiber
mehr Punkte zu machen
egal was FurtureMark dazu sagt 
aber gut auf der Webseite hier hat die PC-Games-Hardware das sagen
wann kommen eigenlich die ganzen extrem logos weg im forum bzw werden durch PCGH ersetzt ?


----------



## der8auer (14. Oktober 2008)

Geht ja nicht um Futuremark sondern um die Hwbot Ergebnisse  Bei Futuremark kannst du gerne weiterhin PhysiX nutzen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hwbot was ist das denn... sorry wenn es eine dumme frage ist

und noch eine Frage an die Mods bzw Redakteure

warum bin ich zwar im forum angemeldet aber auf der webseite PC-Games und PC-Games Hardware nicht

obwohl ich da auch ausgewählt hatte immer on ... ??


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Oktober 2008)

Du bist hier im HW-Bot-Teamforum: Hwbot-Teamforum - PC Games Hardware Extreme
 HW-Bot ist eine Benchmark-/OC-Datenbank in der User und Communities um die besten Ergebnisse in bestimmten Benchmarks mit bestimmter HW wetteifern.

Die Crew hinter HW-Bot bestimmt auch, welche Ergebnisse gültig sind und welche nicht - damit hat PCGH nichts zu tun. Die haben eben entschieden, dass Nvidia-Ergebnisse nur ohne Physx-Unterstützung zugelassen sind - muss man nicht toll finden, aber man muss es akzeptieren.

Was die Anmelde-Geschichte angeht: Das Problem ist bekannt und wir arbeiten dran: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-webseite/25194-anmeldung-hat-alzheimer.html


----------

